# Directv Tivo 6.2 w/ HMO and More



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a couple Philips DSR704 that are hacked w/ zipper. So, is there a way get like yahoo weather, podcast, etc. I know the HR10-250 will do this.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope
SD DTivos are using 6.2 software which is based on 4.xx software. HME came later. 6.3 is based on 7.xx software therefore HME apps work on the HDTivos.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

oh well, to bad my 6.3 got messed up and dtv is not streaming anymore. I guess its due to all these seasonpass issues and reboots. Cant seem to get it to download via ethernet. and mine is and old Hughes HD10-250


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can get a 6.3 instantcake from dvrupgrade.


----------



## bob2208 (Aug 7, 2004)

When DirecTV "upgraded" my Series 2 (Philips DSR708) to 6.2, I lost the ability to change the end-of-program button to 30-second skip. Can anyone help me with this? the Play, S-P-S-30-S does not work.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

bob2208 said:


> When DirecTV "upgraded" my Series 2 (Philips DSR708) to 6.2, I lost the ability to change the end-of-program button to 30-second skip. Can anyone help me with this? the Play, S-P-S-30-S does not work.


Are you doing it while playing a program from the Now Playing list?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

It works fine.


----------



## bob2208 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes ttodd1, you are right. I did another restart/reset and tried again and it worked. I had also read about the TiVo restarting itself, which ours did several times and then read the post about the Guide format.

Hopefully, all is well for now.


----------

